# PS2 mouse not detected

## jorgeSallum

I installed gentoo 2005.0 and for some reason the mouse doesn´t work. I tested it with "cat /dev/input/mice and ../mouse1 and there is no output on clicking it. I checked modules and it seems to be ok. Here is my .config

```

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

```

I tried other mouses, so it´s not a hardware problem for sure. 

Thanks, J.

----------

## Raffi

Does your mouse show up in /proc/bus/input/devices?

----------

## jorgeSallum

Yes, I supose... here is the devices output:

```

N: Name "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

```

----------

## Raffi

What do you get when you grep for INPUT in your .config? Here's what I see

```

# grep INPUT .config

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

```

----------

## jorgeSallum

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

----------

## Raffi

Do you see any output when you cat

/dev/psaux

or

/dev/input/mice

and you move the mouse?

----------

## Raffi

Oops. I see you already said nothing from mice. Let me know about /dev/psaux.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Not at all.

----------

## jorgeSallum

No output for /dev/psaux either.

----------

## Raffi

Wow, I'm running out of things to try. Is X or gpm running when you tried to cat those devices? Make sure nothing is trying to access the mouse and see if that makes any difference.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Hi again,

I tried 2 other distros in my machine (Suse and Debian) and mouse worked perfect. 

I came back and reinstall gentoo from the begining and mouse doesn´t work at all! 

I realize that time that gdm doesn´t work too even in livecd. I tried before chroot these commands

```
gdm -m /dev/mouse -t ps/2 

gdm -m /dev/psaux -t ps/2

gdm -m /dev/input/mouse0 -t ps/2

```

I also tried to download other kernel (2.6.10) through emerge =sys-kernel... but this releases aren´t available any more. 

So...

----------

## Raffi

If you boot under a knoppix cd, does everything work?

----------

## m_sqrd

what is the output of dmesg |grep serio

----------

## jorgeSallum

My dmesg | grep serio output is? 

```

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

```

I will download knoppix and test it.

Thanks Raffi and m_sq* , 

J.

----------

## GarethAyres

Hi,

did you resolve this issue? as i have an identical problem. I have gone through all the testing above and im in exactly the same boat as you are. no mouse :/

I have my mouse plugged into a KVM switch, so i know it works for certain, and i havent had any problems with any other distros. 

Gareth.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Hi GarethAyres, 

I didn´t solve it yet. Now I will test KNOPPIX in it as suggested by Raffi. 

Yours,

Jorge S.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Raffi, 

I had some problem downloading KNOPPIX, but I tested it with gentoo 2004.0 cdlive and, amaizing  :Smile: , mouse works!! So, what do you think, it´s a kernel problem?

Thank you for your help, 

J.

----------

## Raffi

That is good news. Now we can debug by looking at the differences. What kernel on cdlive vs. your install? Does the live cd have a /proc/config.gz? If so, you can check the configuration used and find what is different. What modules are loaded?

----------

## jorgeSallum

The kernel used by 2004.0 livecd is 2.4 (output to kernelversion). The 2005.0 is the newst one... 2.6.12

The diff output is so strange that I decided to reproduce the files here. Sorry...

2.6 livecd (newst):

```

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

##

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

```

...That is all I think is concerned mouse about. 

2.4 (in this case I found /dev/config but not gunziped) Here is the completed file (I don´t know why but you can´t see the ##commented lines...

```

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_53C700_IO_MAPPED=y

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PS2=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_ELMC=m

CONFIG_ELMC_II=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

CONFIG_ES3210=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=y

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_I8K=y

CONFIG_IBMLANA=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IPSEC=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=m

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_LNE390=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_M386=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MCA=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_NE2_MCA=m

CONFIG_NE3210=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PNP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FD_MCS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_PORT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MCA_53C9X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR_D700=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_SKMC=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_ULTRA32=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_ULTRAMCA=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=4

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

```

----------

## Raffi

 *jorgeSallum wrote:*   

> The kernel used by 2004.0 livecd is 2.4 (output to kernelversion). The 2005.0 is the newst one... 2.6.12
> 
> The diff output is so strange that I decided to reproduce the files here. Sorry...
> 
> 

 

There is no real way to compare 2.4 to 2.6. Lots of changes (especially where mice are concerned). What kernel are you running on your install?

----------

## jorgeSallum

I compiled 2.6.12-r6, the newst one I supose.

Thanks, J.

----------

## Raffi

Let me get this straight. You can make the mouse work on the newest live cd running 2.6.x and you can't on your install running 2.6.12... What are the config difference between those? Also what modules are loaded on the 2.6.x live cd?

----------

## jorgeSallum

No, I`m not able to use mouse with cdlive 2005.0 (2.6.x) and by installed gentoo (2.6.12-r6), but I`m able to have it on livecd 2004.0 (kernel 2.4) and other distros (like Ubuntu-debian and Suse). So, it`s impossible to compare config.gz, between 2.4 and 2.6, as you told me. One more thing: I installed gentoo in other machine with the livecd 2005.0 (kernel 2.6.x) and it works quite normal, even the mouse! I`m quite sure that there is a bug in this kernel version and I would like to test other 2.6 releases, but portage points only to -r4 and -r6. Thank you very much again, Raffi.Last edited by jorgeSallum on Tue Aug 23, 2005 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffi

That helps. The problem you are having is with the changes to the ps2 drivers in the 2.6 kernel. That brings us back to trying knoppix. Any way you can get a hold of one and boot it into the 2.6 kernel?

----------

## jorgeSallum

Ok, so I come back to KNOPPIX and tell you then. Thanks, J.

----------

## m_sqrd

jorgeSallum,

one other thing to try is in you 2.6 kernel turn on or set as modules these 3 thing

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW

CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV

Be for warned that the evbug is going to fill up your log with ever mouse movement and key press,

----------

## truc

sorry I didn't get it, is it an USB mouse or not?

----------

## jorgeSallum

 *truc wrote:*   

> sorry I didn't get it, is it an USB mouse or not?

 

Hi truc,

No, that isn`t an usb mouse. It`s a simple PS2. Thanks, J.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Raffi, 

finnaly I´ve got the last release of Knoppix (it may sound strange, but my cdrom was broken...anyway). But, bad news. Knoppix finds mouse (/dev/psaux) but cat /dev/psaux doesn´t output anything. I tried it in other machine and it works perfectly. Maybe I´m predestinated to remain in kernel 2.4   :Sad:   Thanks a lot for your help during more than a month!

Folks, If I have some success with a serial mouse, I´ll report.

----------

## Raffi

You certainly have an interesting problem and staying at 2.4 is one way to work around it.

When you boot under the latest KNOPPIX, have you tried catting /dev/input/mice as well as /dev/psaux? In 2.6, all mice should show up under /dev/input/mice.

I'm assuming that the mouse does not work in the KNOPPIX X environment and your cat /dev/psaux was just to make sure nothing was seen.

----------

## jorgeSallum

Hi, Raffi, 

/dev/input/mice and /dev/mouse don´t work either. But, good news, serial mouse works perfect! Five dollars... Anyway, you´re right, this must be an interesting problem and I´ll keep trying. Thanks, 

J.

----------

